# Erster LTE-Tarif Deutschlands ohne Drosselung



## FTTH (2. September 2016)

Die Deutsche Telekom hat soeben ihren neuen Tarif MagentaMobil XL Premium vorgestellt.
Inkludiert sind natürlich Allnet-Telefon- und SMS-Flat, außerdem eine Hotspot-Flat und LTE Max mit aktuell bis zu 300 Mbit/s und unbegrenztem Datenvolumen. Der Tarif ist in der gesamten EU, der Türkei, Kanada und den USA nutzbar und kostet mit Top-Smartphone 199,95 €. Im Tarif sind zwei Multi-SIM-Karten enthalten.

Meine Meinung: Der Tarif ist unschlagbar und sein Geld, wenn man so viel Leistung denn überhaupt braucht, 
absolut wert. Bei Vodafone bekommt man fürs gleiche Geld übrigens nur 30 GB. 

Außerdem gibt es die DayFlat Unlimited, mit der man das Netz der Telekom komplett ungedrosselt für einen Tag nutzen kann.
Für MagentaMobil-Kunden kostet die DayFlat Unlimited 4,95€, für Data Comfort-Kunden 9,95€.

Quelle: MagentaMobil XL Premium: Echte LTE-Flatrate, 300 Mbit/s fur alle und Flat-Tagespass - ComputerBase


----------



## S!lent dob (2. September 2016)

200,- ? Ernsthaft?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

Die Day Flat unlimited Option ist ne schöne Sache.
Hmm, ob die auch als Monats Option dazu kommt? Wer weiß, wer weiß. 

Edit: Für Magenta Eins Kunden kommt auch noch etwas feines dazu.  



S!lent dob schrieb:


> 200,- ? Ernsthaft?




Der Tarif ist ja auch nicht für den Gelegenheitsnutzer angedacht. Schau noch einmal was du dort alles drinnen hast:

- Allnet Flat 
- SMS Allnet
- Internet Flat ohne Datenvolumen inkl. max LTE (300 mbit/s Down/50 mbit/s Up!)
- Alle Flats gelten in Europa Türkei, Kanada und den USA
- Hot Spot Flat
- 2x Multi Sim Karten für andere Endgeräte indem die Inhalte genauso zählen
 (Heißt 3 Endgeräte bzw gar 3 User dürfen sich über eine Allnet Flat ohne drossel freuen ^^)
- alle 12 Monate ein neues Top Smartphone


----------



## Tech (2. September 2016)

200€ pro Jahr oder Monat oder Woche?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

Tech schrieb:


> 200€ pro Jahr oder Monat oder Woche?



Pro Monat und auch nicht für die Normalos angedacht. 
Es sei denn du findest noch 2 andere, denen es nichts ausmacht, die selbe Rufnr zu benutzen. Dann ist man bei ca. 67 Euro im Monat. ^^


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2016)

Pro Monat natürlich.


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> - Internet Flat ohne Datenvolumen inkl. max LTE (300 mbit/s Down/50 mbit/s Up!)



Ohne Datenvolumen ist aber ganz schön mau 

So eine DayFlat hätte ich bei Vodafone auch gern. Nutzt man das Handy nen Tag als HotSpot, bräuchte n spieledownload nicht mehr so ewig wie bei meinen 6MBit DSL.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Ohne Datenvolumen ist aber ganz schön mau



Versteh deinen Satz grad so überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2016)

FTTH schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Der Tarif ist unschlagbar und sein Geld, wenn man so viel Leistung denn überhaupt braucht,
> absolut wert. Bei Vodafone bekommt man fürs gleiche Geld übrigens nur 30 GB.


Für viele Firmen, die sich mit 2GB Leistung rumärgern mussten, beginnt damit das Informationszeitalter. Für Privatpersonen ist es weiterhin empfindlich teuer.


----------



## Malkolm (2. September 2016)

Ich verstehe den Tarif trotzdem nicht.
Als Geschäftskunde kostet uns ein Tarif dieser Leistung (+Japan; -Phone) pro client ~75€/mon + USt. Welcher nicht-Geschäftskunde braucht denn sowas?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Tarif trotzdem nicht.
> Als Geschäftskunde kostet uns ein Tarif dieser Leistung (+Japan; -Phone) pro client ~75€/mon + USt. Welcher nicht-Geschäftskunde braucht denn sowas?



Viel wichtiger ist doch, das der erste Schritt in die Richtung für Privat Personen nun gemacht ist. Jetzt folgt die Konkurrenz usw.
So hat es damals mit den Allnet Flats auch begonnen. 

Und wie auch schon erwähnt. Für die ungedrosselte Option selbst, braucht es nicht den 200 Euro Tarif. 
Auch wenn dieser zunächst einmal leider nur Tageweise buchbar ist.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. September 2016)

Mond Preise wie immer, typisch Telekom. Großzügig das das Internet ohne Datenvolumen ist 
Auch wenn es nicht für Normalos ist, ist es trotzdem viel zu teuer. 2388 € Im Jahr ? Na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Versteh deinen Satz grad so überhaupt nicht.



Mir war klar was du meintest mit kein Datenvolumen, dass es heißen soll hat kein Limit.
 Aber wenn man sich absichtlich doof stellt, kann man es auch so verstehen, dass man gar kein kostenloses Surfen hat, weil kein Datenvolumen = 0 Datenvolumen^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Mond Preise wie immer, typisch Telekom. Großzügig das das Internet ohne Datenvolumen ist
> Auch wenn es nicht für Normalos ist, ist es trotzdem viel zu teuer. 2388 € Im Jahr ? Na dann viel Spaß.



Zumindest großzügiger als alle anderen, die weiterhin nur Tarife mit Datendrosselung an Privatkunden anbieten. 

Dabei siehst du gekonnt auch die anderen Inhalte nicht, die im Tarif selbst noch enthalten sind.
Geschweige denn das insgesamt 3 Sim Karten bzw ggf. 3 Nutzer den Tarif ausnutzen können.

Heißt:
- Alle Flats komplett in ganz Europa, Türkei, USA + Kanada nutzbar
- Internetflat ohne Datenvolumen mit bis zu 300 mbit/s Down und 50 mbit/s Up
- Hotspot Flat 
- Jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone Top Smartphone

Klingt durch 3 geteilt gar nicht mal mehr ganz so teuer.
Klar, wenn du 200 Euro zahlst und dabei nur die Internet Flat siehst, ist es kein Wunder das du das z.B. als viel zu teuer empfindest. 

Wer aber all das braucht und ggf. gleich weitere Personen mit versorgen möchte, für dem ist das schon eine tolle Sache.
Für die Masse da draußen wird das auch weiterhin nix sein. Das ist kein Geheimnis. Selbst wenn das meinetwegen 50 Euro kosten würde.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Zumindest großzügiger als alle anderen, die weiterhin nur Tarife mit Datendrosselung an Privatkunden anbieten.
> 
> Dabei siehst du gekonnt auch die anderen Inhalte nicht, die im Tarif selbst noch enthalten sind.
> Geschweige denn das insgesamt 3 Sim Karten bzw ggf. 3 Nutzer den Tarif ausnutzen können.
> ...



Ich muss dich enttäuschen, da ich ALLES gelesen habe. Aaaaaaber wenn ich damit vergleiche was ich bezahle ist das im Vergleich hier viel zu teuer. Jedes Jahr ein Top Smartphone  das ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff was für die ein Top Smartphone ist.

Unitymedia 400 Premium + HandyFlat 69 €

Internetflat (ohne die beknackte Erwähnung von Datenvolumen) 400Mbit Down/ 20 Mbit up
HD Recorder inklusive aller HD & SD Kanäle
Festnetz Telefon Flat 
Handy + SMS Flat (nur in Unitymedia Netze ansonsten 0,19€ pro Minute)
Ausland Flat kann man für wenige € dazubuchen (monatlich kündbar)

Find ich ehrlich gesagt 100x attraktiver, und auch für "Normalos" bezahlbar.

Edit : Beinahe vergessen zu erwähnen, die Unitymedia HotSpots sind KOSTENLOS


----------



## Ash1983 (2. September 2016)

Ok, 400 mbit/s zu Hause - und unterwegs? Und dort ohne Volumenbeschraenkung?

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. September 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Ok, 400 mbit/s zu Hause - und unterwegs? Und dort ohne Volumenbeschraenkung?
> 
> Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.



Unterwegs übrigends kein LTE und 1 oder waren es 2 GB Datenvolumen. Mehr brauch auch kein normaler Mensch, ich habe es noch nie geschafft das aufzubrauchen.


----------



## Ash1983 (2. September 2016)

Aber genau um unbegrenztes Mobilvolumen geht es doch. Und wieso sollte man das nicht brauchen? Bislang ist eben jeder sparsam, weil alle so wenig Volumen haben, aber die ganzen Streamingangebote koennte man dann auch mobil nutzen.

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich muss dich enttäuschen, da ich ALLES gelesen habe. Aaaaaaber wenn ich damit vergleiche was ich bezahle ist das im Vergleich hier viel zu teuer. Jedes Jahr ein Top Smartphone  das ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff was für die ein Top Smartphone ist.
> 
> Unitymedia 400 Premium + HandyFlat 69 €
> 
> ...



Ein Top Smartphone ist JEDES Handy. Das zum Ersten. 

Und zu teuer ist wieder ein Dehnbarer Begriff.
Wenn jemand ALLE angepriesenen Inhalte benötigt, kommt er woanders nicht günstiger weg. Darum geht´s.
Braucht aber jemand all das nicht, ist es ganz logisch auch zu teuer. 

Zu deinem Angebot, von Unitymedia. Wirklich sehr gut. Heißt aber nicht, das es so etwas nicht auch bei der Telekom gäbe

Z.B.
- Internetflat 100Mbit Down/ 40 Mbit up
- Allnet Flat
- Hotspot Flat
- Fernsehen per App inkl.
+ Handykarte
- Allnet Flat
- SMS Allnet
- Internetflat
- alle Flats komplett im EU Ausland nutzbar

mtl. regulär 65 Euro
Im ersten Jahr nur 40 Euro!

Die 10% Preisnachlass bei Onlinekauf bzw. Bereitsstellungspreisentfall bei Wechsel oder 4000-6500 Paybackpunkte lass ich mal weg. 

Soll das Fernsehen inkl. Receiver dabei sein dann + 10 Euro.
Wären wir zwar dann schon wieder bei 75 Euro, dafür aber auch für Zuhause + für das Handy Allnet Flat + Alle Flats für das Handy in ganz Europa nutzbar.
Perfekt für den Urlaub. ^^

Du siehst, kann man so und so sehen. Wenn dir also bei deinem Angebot für das gebotene 69 Euro nicht zu viel sind, dann sind es hier die 75 Euro ganz bestimmt auch nicht. Und das bei der teuren Telekom.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. September 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Aber genau um unbegrenztes Mobilvolumen geht es doch. Und wieso sollte man das nicht brauchen? Bislang ist eben jeder sparsam, weil alle so wenig Volumen haben, aber die ganzen Streamingangebote koennte man dann auch mobil nutzen.
> 
> Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.



Es geht sich nicht um das Angebot an sich sondern um den Preis ! Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich habe gar keine Zeit unterwegs Streaming zu gucken. Zuhause hab ich Wifi, auf der Arbeit hab ich Wifi und unterwegs so manchen Wifi Hotspot. Und wenn man unterwegs ist (Auto), sollte man eh das Handy aus den Fingern lassen.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ein Top Smartphone ist JEDES Handy. Das zum Ersten.
> 
> Und zu teuer ist wieder ein Dehnbarer Begriff.
> Wenn jemand ALLE angepriesenen Inhalte benötigt, kommt er woanders nicht günstiger weg. Darum geht´s.
> ...



Wow 100Mbit Internet ist ja mal voll der Knaller  Und im Urlaub bin ich froh wenn ich mal abschalten kann, und das Handy in der Tasche bleibt. Im Hotel hat man, überraschung, meistens auch Wifi. 

Edit : BTW hab ich garnicht gesehen das es sich hierbei nur um MobilFlat handelt  das macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer vom Preis her.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> 100Mbit Internet ist ja mal voll der Knaller  Und im Urlaub bin ich froh wenn ich mal abschalten kann, und das Handy in der Tasche bleibt. Im Hotel hat man, überraschung, meistens auch Wifi.



Genauso Knaller wie deine 20 mbit/s im Upload bei einer 400 mbit/s Leitung oder das du in deinem Preis noch nicht einmal eine Allnet Flat inkl. hast! 

Fraglich das du dich jetzt erhaben fühlst, nur weil du bei *1* einzigen Sache nämlich dem Download Speed übertrumpfst und ich hingegen bei meinem Angebot mit mindestens 3 weiteren Dingen kontern kann, die in deinem Angebot *NICHT *enthalten sind. 

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das du im Wifi andere ohne internet auch kostenlos anrufen kannst oder du dich im fremden AUSLAND überall ohne Navi wie google Maps problemlos orientieren kannst.
Aber sei es drum. Sieh es meinetwegen wie du magst. Find´s jetzt aber unpassend, wenn du dein Angebot abfeierst und meines als schlecht darstellst, obwohl es insgesamt für so gut das selbe Geld mehr bietet. 



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Edit : BTW hab ich garnicht gesehen das es sich hierbei nur um MobilFlat handelt  das macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer vom Preis her.



Schau mal richtig.
Das ist für Festnetz + Handy!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Genauso Knaller wie deine 20 mbit/s im Upload bei einer 400 mbit/s Leitung oder das du in deinem Preis noch nicht einmal eine Allnet Flat inkl. hast!
> 
> Fraglich das du dich jetzt erhaben fühlst, nur weil du bei *1* einzigen Sache nämlich dem Download Speed übertrumpfst und ich hingegen bei meinem Angebot mit mindestens 3 weiteren Dingen kontern kann, die in deinem Angebot *NICHT *enthalten sind.
> 
> ...



 Das hat Spaß gemacht  Ach komm ich verarsch dich doch nur, bitte nicht hauen 
Trotzdem zu teuer  Aber Gegenfrage, wer braucht mehr als 20Mbit Upload ? Download dagegen kann man nie genug haben, "dank" Steam und Co.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das hat Spaß gemacht  Ach komm ich verarsch dich doch nur, bitte nicht hauen
> Trotzdem zu teuer  Aber trotzdem Gegenfrage, wer braucht mehr als 20Mbit Upload ? Download dagegen kann man nie genug haben, "dank" Steam und Co.



Hast recht, das zanken bringt keinem etwas. Zum Upload. Ich z.B. besitze insgesamt gar knapp 60 mbit/s im Upload (dank Hybrid Anschluss)
Wozu brauche ich das? Ich nutze einen Server auf den ich täglich Daten uploade, große Daten im Netz mit anderen teile, streame und halt u.a. auf YT aktiv bin.

Du siehst. Upload kann ebenfalls nie genug sein. Ist immer eine Auslegungssache, wie bereits auch schon erwähnt bei den Tarifen und dessen gebotenen Inhalten ebenso.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hast recht, das zanken bringt keinem etwas. Zum Upload. Ich z.B. besitze insgesamt gar knapp 60 mbit/s im Upload (dank Hybrid Anschluss)
> Wozu brauche ich das? Ich nutze einen Server auf den ich täglich Daten uploade, große Daten im Netz mit anderen teile, streame und halt u.a. auf YT aktiv bin.
> 
> Du siehst. Upload kann ebenfalls nie genug sein. Ist immer eine Auslegungssache, wie bereits auch schon erwähnt bei den Tarifen und dessen gebotenen Inhalten ebenso.



Okay YT und streamen ist ein Argument, die Servergeschichte natürlich auch. Schön zu sehen das du es mit Humor nimmst 
Heute habe ich anscheinend ein Clown gefrühstückt, normalerweise ziehe ich nicht so eine Show hier ab. Was den LTE Tarif betrifft, denke ich mir ganz einfach, wer´s braucht für den ist es bestimmt keine schlechte Sache. Es muss ja Nachfrage bestehen, sonst würden die sowas nicht anbieten. Normalos brauchen sowas natürlich nicht, ist eher was für Geschäftsleute die viel unterwegs sind.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2016)

Onlinenavis ziehen auch einiges an Datenvolumen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (2. September 2016)

Längst überfällig vom falschen Anbieter und selbst für 3 Personen wenn es nicht alle 3 brauchen zu teuer!


----------



## Ash1983 (2. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Es geht sich nicht um das Angebot an sich sondern um den Preis ! Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich habe gar keine Zeit unterwegs Streaming zu gucken. Zuhause hab ich Wifi, auf der Arbeit hab ich Wifi und unterwegs so manchen Wifi Hotspot. Und wenn man unterwegs ist (Auto), sollte man eh das Handy aus den Fingern lassen.



Ich habe Kollegen, die machen Dienstreisen von 1000 und mehr km die Woche, wer nicht gerade Fahrer ist, könnte sowas nutzen; auch schlafen diese meist in Hotels in Kleinstädten, da ist WLAN nicht unbedingt schneller als Edge.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. September 2016)

Richtige Richtung aber noch zu teuer.

Und wenn's wie bei DSL hybrid läuft, wird's sowieso niemals wirklich 300mbit erreichen.


Die sollen endlich auf 5g gehen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Richtige Richtung aber noch zu teuer.
> 
> Und wenn's wie bei DSL hybrid läuft, wird's sowieso niemals wirklich 300mbit erreichen.
> 
> ...



5G soll erst ab 2020 losgehen. Die sind ja noch mitten in der Testphase. ^^
Bis dahin soll dann auch ungedrosseltes Mobilnetz in den normalen Tarifen den Weg gefunden haben, damit man auch etwas von hat.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. September 2016)

Wow, dann kann man ja in zwei Jahren mal auf bezahlbare unlimitierte Tarife hoffen... 
Kann man endlich auch das Internet vernünftig unterwegs nutzen. Hotspots sinds wegen des meist miesen Empfangs und der Sicherheitsrisiken eher für die Tonne...

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn die daraus nen Tarif mit 50 MBit/s machen. Reicht für den Bedarf unterwegs völlig aus und dürfte deutlich billiger sein.


----------



## Flexsist (2. September 2016)

> oder du dich im fremden AUSLAND überall ohne Navi wie google Maps problemlos orientieren kannst.



Natürlich kann man das. Vor Google (Maps) gings doch auch.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. September 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das. Vor Google (Maps) gings doch auch.


Zumal es auch ordentliche offlinenavi apps fürs Handy gibt die keine Internetverbindung brauchen.

Ich bin mit naviigon Europa und navigon Nordamerika bisher sehr gut gefahren.


----------



## Flexsist (2. September 2016)

Und davor gabs noch "Analoge Hardware Maps" 

Aber gut jetzt. OT.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das. Vor Google (Maps) gings doch auch.



Das war ein simples Beispiel. Eines von VIELEN Möglichen.
Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber auch vor dem Radio oder Telefon haben die Leute überlebt. 
Warum fliegst du oder fährst du mit dem Auto in den Urlaub? Das Pferd tut´s doch auch. 

Mit solch einer Argumentation kann man wirklich jede technische Sache ins Lächerliche ziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2016)

Wieso ein Pferd? Die nackten Füße tun es doch auch.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2016)

Das wäre dann wieder das Argument gegen das Pferd. So weit zurück wollte ich jetzt nicht zurück gehen und das noch für andere aufsparen.


----------



## Gergott (2. September 2016)

Ich möchte lieber das  Pferd anstatt ständig mit wunden Füßen pause machen zu müssen....


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2016)

Gergott schrieb:


> Ich möchte lieber das  Pferd anstatt ständig mit wunden Füßen pause machen zu müssen....


Dann brauchst du einen Sattler und einen Hufschmied, hast also, neben den Ausgaben für Futter, noch mehr Kosten.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2016)

200€ die müssen doch spinnen. Wenn man bedenkt, das Vodafone die 400 MBit über Kabel für 45€ anbietet. 

Sie müssten es nur endlich mal legen.


----------



## Flexsist (2. September 2016)

> Das war ein simples Beispiel. Eines von VIELEN Möglichen.
> Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber auch vor dem Radio oder Telefon haben die Leute überlebt.
> Warum fliegst du oder fährst du mit dem Auto in den Urlaub? Das Pferd tut´s doch auch.
> 
> Mit solch einer Argumentation kann man wirklich jede technische Sache ins Lächerliche ziehen.



Genau das war meine Intention meines Beitrags. 

Ich hätte auch noch viel weiter zurück in die Vergangenheit reisen können mit meinem Beispiel. 
Aber es war mehr so als Denkanstoß gedacht. 

EDIT Aber nur um das nochmal klarzustellen, es ging um die Aussage, das man ohne Google Maps in einem fremden Land aufgeschmissen wäre, sozusagen. Und das ist eben nicht der Fall. 
EDIT Ende. 


Um nicht ganz OT zu bleiben.

ZumThema: LTE ohne Datenvolumengrenze. TOP. Aber zu teuer.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 200€ die müssen doch spinnen. Wenn man bedenkt, das Vodafone die 400 MBit über Kabel für 45€ anbietet.
> Sie müssten es nur endlich mal legen.


Was hat MOBILFUNK mit deinem ZUHAUSE-Kabel zutun?


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2016)

Weil es da bisher nur LTE gibt und das ist auch schon überteuert und auf 15 GiB begrenzt.


----------



## PC GAMER (2. September 2016)

Also ich lebe in der Schweiz und zahle für mein Mobile Abo monatlich 50 Franken ( 45 Euro ?!) und habe unlimitiert 300 Mbit 4G + All Net + Im Ausland 1 GB roaming pro Monat. Ich denke das ist fair!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2016)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Also ich lebe in der Schweiz und zahle für mein Mobile Abo monatlich 50 Franken ( 45 Euro ?!) und habe unlimitiert 300 Mbit 4G + All Net + Im Ausland 1 GB roaming pro Monat. Ich denke das ist fair!


Wenn du die Zeit hast jeden Monat 50 davon einzusammeln.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. September 2016)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Also ich lebe in der Schweiz und zahle für mein Mobile Abo monatlich 50 Franken ( 45 Euro ?!) und habe unlimitiert 300 Mbit 4G + All Net + Im Ausland 1 GB roaming pro Monat. Ich denke das ist fair!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk




Mehr als fairer Preis, der aber in Deutschland nicht angesetzt wird weil eben bei der Telekom alles 500% Gewinn machen muss 

Deshalb sollte das Internet genauso wie man es bei Strom tun sollte, verstaatlich werden.


----------



## Gergott (3. September 2016)

ZumThema: LTE ohne Datenvolumengrenze. TOP. Aber zu teuer.[/QUOTE]

Naja gerade für Freiberufler die viel unterwegs sind könnte es attraktiv sein....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 200€ die müssen doch spinnen. Wenn man bedenkt, das Vodafone die 400 MBit über Kabel für 45€ anbietet.



Und Vodafone bietet quasi genau den selben Tarif für 200 Euro an, allerdings mit Datendrossel auf 30 gb. Und jetzt?


----------



## Gergott (3. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und Vodafone bietet quasi genau den selben Tarif für 200 Euro an, allerdings mit Datendrossel auf 30 gb. Und jetzt?



stimmt schon 30gb braucht man eigentlich eher selten mit dem mobil Gerät, selbst wenn man mal mehrere Tage unterwegs sein sollte


----------



## iGameKudan (3. September 2016)

Gergott schrieb:


> stimmt schon 30gb braucht man eigentlich eher selten mit dem mobil Gerät, selbst wenn man mal mehrere Tage unterwegs sein sollte


Oh glaube mir... So viel Zeit wie ich täglich hätte um beispielsweise YouTube-Videos oder Netflix zu gucken wenn ich unterwegs bin, da bekomme ich die 30 GB locker geknackt. Und nein, ich schränke mich nicht in der Qualität ein.


----------



## Gergott (3. September 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Oh glaube mir... So viel Zeit wie ich täglich hätte um beispielsweise YouTube-Videos oder Netflix zu gucken wenn ich unterwegs bin, da bekomme ich die 30 GB locker geknackt. Und nein, ich schränke mich nicht in der Qualität ein.



na gut ich dachte rein Geschäftlich...kenne das aber früher gabs bei uns nur UMTS da kamen paar € zusammen für ne Woche ..


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und Vodafone bietet quasi genau den selben Tarif für 200 Euro an, allerdings mit Datendrossel auf 30 gb. Und jetzt?



Warte ab, dauert nicht lange und du kriegst das gleiche Angebot bei Vodafone.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. September 2016)

Das hoffe ich doch.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Unterwegs übrigends kein LTE und 1 oder waren es 2 GB Datenvolumen. Mehr brauch auch kein normaler Mensch, ich habe es noch nie geschafft das aufzubrauchen.



Gut das man wieder alles bestimmen kann was wer braucht, andere wie ich Z.b können dir deine Süßen 2GB Volumen innerhalb Sekunden zerstören. Mir reichen nicht mal 5GB, wenn ich so wie am PC surfen würde.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (3. September 2016)

Naja, wers braucht.

Ich hab nur 1 GB Datenvolumen im Monat und das nutze ich noch nicht mal ansatzweise.
Für WhatsApp, Emails und Surfen liegt mein Verbrauch immer irgendwo im Bereich von 200-500 Mb im Monat.

Berechtigterweise frage ich mich: Was macht man als Privatperson damit?


----------



## iGameKudan (3. September 2016)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Berechtigterweise frage ich mich: Was macht man als Privatperson damit?


Videos gucken, und zwar nicht in Telekom-144p-Klötzchengrafik?
Mit deinen 1GB könnte ich zwischen 3-5 FullHD-Videos mit etwa 10 Minuten Spielzeit von YouTube oder eine Stunde Netflix gucken... Wow.

So lang wie von manchen die Arbeitswege sind kriegt man da bei einer Internetnutzung wie Zuhause schon sehr viele Gigabytes zusammen.

Ich habe seit 1 1/2 Jahren nen Datentarif von Vodafone mit 6GB für 30,49€... Der wird aber gekündigt, da 6GB für eine normale Internetnutzung zu wenig sind und ich die 30,49€ woanders besser gebrauchen kann. Zumal meiner Meinung nach das Berliner Vodafone-Netz für den Eimer ist.


----------



## turbosnake (3. September 2016)

Die Konsumsucht ist also der Grund...


----------



## iGameKudan (3. September 2016)

Was hat das denn mit Konsumsucht zu tun?
Wieso ist es denn unbedingt nötig, sich bei der Benutzung des Internets mobil so einschränken zu müssen? 

Nötig ist es garnicht, nur scheinen die Mobilfunkanbieter erkannt zu haben, dass ganz speziell die Deutschen gerne für wenig und/oder schlechte Leistung viel Geld bezahlen und sich gerne einschränken lassen. 

Es ist ja nicht mal so, dass die Volumengrenzen auf einem Level liegen, womit man das Internet normal nutzen kann und nur die extremen Poweruser im Limit landen. Die Grenzen sind so niedrig gesetzt, dass ein großer Teil des Internets mobil nicht wirklich nutzbar ist, weil man sonst innerhalb weniger Stunden/Tage in der Steinzeit des Internets landet. Das mobile Internet ist danach in der Realität ja nicht mal mehr nur eingeschränkt nutzbar, dank der Bandbreite bei Drosselung von 64 Kbit/s oder teilweise sogar nur 32 Kbit/s ist es quasi unbrauchbar langsam. 

In anderen Ländern wie beispielsweise Österreich gibt es zum Beispiel solche Tarife: 
Hallo Tarife mit Smartphone und halber Grundgebühr: jetzt neu inkl. 3DatenPolster - Drei.at

40GB für effektiv 40€. Das wäre eine Volumengrenze, mit der ich bei mobiler Nutzung durchaus leben könnte - hier in Deutschland bezahlt man für solch große Datenvolumen aber das Vielfache. Mit einem Galaxy S7 erhöht sich der monatliche Preis um 22,50... Aber selbst die 62,50€ sind im Vergleich für ein Top-Smartphone mit 40GB Volumen günstig. 

Stationäre LTE-Tarife gibt es im Ösiland sogar ganz ohne Datenvolumen ab unter 30€. Da bekommt man hier in Deutschland doch nicht mal 30GB für...

Hier wird man schlicht nach Strich und Faden ausgenommen. Ja, die UMTS-Frequenzen haben jeden Netzbetreiber ca. 16 Milliarden DM gekostet und sind sicherlich auch für die teuren Tarife mitverantwortlich. Das war aber vor 16 Jahren...


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. September 2016)

Die Telekom ist eben nach wie vor ein unfähiger verein.

Preise zu hoch und Support und Leistung schlecht.
Ein, nein DAS Paradebeispiel für eine Servicewüste


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2016)

Ich brauche das alles nicht. Für zu Hause sind wir bei Unitymedia und unterwegs habe ich Fonic was mir vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## turbosnake (5. September 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was hat das denn mit Konsumsucht zu tun?
> Wieso ist es denn unbedingt nötig, sich bei der Benutzung des Internets mobil so einschränken zu müssen?


Wieso ist es denn unbedingt nötig, sich immer mit irgendwelchem Mist berieseln zu lassen?


> Nötig ist es garnicht, nur scheinen die Mobilfunkanbieter erkannt zu haben, dass ganz speziell die Deutschen gerne für wenig und/oder schlechte Leistung viel Geld bezahlen und sich gerne einschränken lassen.


Sie haben nun mal keine Alternative und da einige darauf angewiesen sind haben sie das einfach hingenommen. 



> Die Grenzen sind so niedrig gesetzt, dass ein großer Teil des Internets mobil nicht wirklich nutzbar ist, weil man sonst innerhalb weniger Stunden/Tage in der Steinzeit des Internets landet


Nein.








> Stationäre LTE-Tarife gibt es im Ösiland sogar ganz ohne Datenvolumen ab unter 30€. Da bekommt man hier in Deutschland doch nicht mal 30GB für...


37.5€ im Durchschnitt Ubersicht Vodafone LTE-Tarife: Schnelles Internet Zuhause, also 7,5€ mehr als in Österreich.


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso ist es denn unbedingt nötig, sich immer mit irgendwelchem Mist berieseln zu lassen?


Weil es jedem sich selbst ueberlassen ist was er wann wo wie macht, solanger er mit seinen/ihren Handlungen unbeteiligte Dritte nicht negativ beeinflusst.

Habe absolut null Verstaendniss wie hier User ueber andere einfach urteilen und deren Verhalten als unsinnig hinstellen.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Sie haben nun mal keine Alternative und da einige darauf angewiesen sind haben sie das einfach hingenommen.


Ja weil die Anbieter in Deutschland einfach die Rahmenbedingungen festlegen.
Friss oder stirb.
Eine (soziale) Marktwirtschaft in diesem Bereich gibts anscheinend nur sehr bedingt.

Hier wird die Telekom gelobt. Auf der anderen Seite boxen sie Vectoring mit Hilfe der Regierung durch und behindern aktiv eine vernuenftige Netzausbaupolitik.





turbosnake schrieb:


> 37.5€ im Durchschnitt Ubersicht Vodafone LTE-Tarife: Schnelles Internet Zuhause, also 7,5€ mehr als in Österreich.


Teurer und eine Limitierung. Willst du sowas wirklich als aehnlich gleichwertigen Vergleich hinzuziehen?


----------



## royaldoom3 (5. September 2016)

Traffic ist tatsächlich schneller weg als man Drossel sagen kann. Ich höre Spotify, nach ca 10 Songs sind bereits gut 150MB weg. Und dann hatte ich meinem Kumpel mal ein Past-Broadcast bei Twitch zeigen wollen und naja war da selbst erstaunt.. Innerhalb weniger Minuten waren 1,2GB weg


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2016)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Traffic ist tatsächlich schneller weg als man Drossel sagen kann. Ich höre Spotify, nach ca 10 Songs sind bereits gut 150MB weg.


Mit 150Mb komme ich den ganzen Monat aus. 
Aber ich benutze mein Handy auch nur zum chatten. Whatsapp und Facebook. Videos und Bilder werden in der Zeit nicht angeguckt/runtergeladen wenn  ich mit mobile Daten unterwegs bin.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist doch, das der erste Schritt in die Richtung für Privat Personen nun gemacht ist. Jetzt folgt die Konkurrenz usw.
> So hat es damals mit den Allnet Flats auch begonnen.



Welche Konkurrenz denn? 

Gerade die schwache Konkurrenz in Deutschland hat dazu geführt, dass wir in Europa mit am meisten für mobiles Internet bezahlen müssen. In Polen bekomme ich für ~11€ schon 25GB Datenvolumen.


----------



## Ash1983 (5. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein.



Wieso maßt du dir an, festzulegen, wieviel Volumen der Einzelne benoetigt? Wenn du es nicht nutzen willst, ist das deine Sache, aber stell deine Ansicht nicht als Fakt dar, das ist keine Diskussionsgrundlage.






Headcrash schrieb:


> Videos und Bilder werden in der Zeit nicht angeguckt/runtergeladen wenn  ich mit mobile Daten unterwegs bin.



Das machst du aber doch nur, um Volumen zu sparen und nicht, weil du dir die Bilder und Videos lieber zu Hause ansehen willst, oder?


Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## turbosnake (5. September 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil es jedem sich selbst ueberlassen ist was er wann wo wie macht, solanger er mit seinen/ihren Handlungen unbeteiligte Dritte nicht negativ beeinflusst.
> Habe absolut null Verstaendniss wie hier User ueber andere einfach urteilen und deren Verhalten als unsinnig hinstellen.


Ich habe nur eine Frage gestellt.



> Ja weil die Anbieter in Deutschland einfach die Rahmenbedingungen festlegen.
> Friss oder stirb.
> Eine (soziale) Marktwirtschaft in diesem Bereich gibts anscheinend nur sehr bedingt.


Da es mehrer Anbieter gibt, gibt es eine Marktwirtschaft.





> Teurer und eine Limitierung. Willst du sowas wirklich als aehnlich gleichwertigen Vergleich hinzuziehen?


Er meinte das es kein Tarif für 30€ mit 30GB gibt.



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wieso maßt du dir an, festzulegen, wieviel Volumen der Einzelne benoetigt? Wenn du es nicht nutzen willst, ist das deine Sache, aber stell deine Ansicht nicht als Fakt dar, das ist keine Diskussionsgrundlage.


Der einzige der Teil der mobil nicht wirklich nutzbar ist, sind Videos, das kann alleine von der Verteilung des Internets nicht hinkommen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. September 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Welche Konkurrenz denn?
> 
> Gerade die schwache Konkurrenz in Deutschland hat dazu geführt, dass wir in Europa mit am meisten für mobiles Internet bezahlen müssen. In Polen bekomme ich für ~11€ schon 25GB Datenvolumen.



Es existiert also nicht genug Konkurrenz im Mobilfunksektor? 
Ich vergaß das u.a. Allnet Flats noch immer ein Vermögen kosten.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Es existiert also nicht genug Konkurrenz im Mobilfunksektor?
> Ich vergaß das u.a. Allnet Flats noch immer ein Vermögen kosten.



Weniger als in unseren Nachbarstaaten, wo man Datenvolumen quasi hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. September 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Weniger als in unseren Nachbarstaaten, wo man Datenvolumen quasi hinterhergeworfen bekommt.



Es ging mir einzig darum, was mit dem Preis geschehen wird. Einzig auf das wollte ich positiv hinweisen.

Die erste Allnet Flat hatte damals 2007 Freenet zur Cebit für knapp 90 Euro vorgestellt. Die anderen folgten und der Preiskampf begann. 
Heute bekommt man so etwas schon ab 10 Euro.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2016)

Nur bei uns passiert dies in wesentlich langsamerer Zeit. Wieso? Weil es nur noch die Telekom, Telefonica und Vodafone gibt. Das sieht in anderen Ländern anders aus, dort habe ich sogar im tiefsten Nichts mittlerweile LTE.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. September 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nur bei uns passiert dies in wesentlich langsamerer Zeit. Wieso? Weil es nur noch die Telekom, Telefonica und Vodafone gibt. Das sieht in anderen Ländern anders aus, dort habe ich sogar im tiefsten Nichts mittlerweile LTE.



Du sprichst also von den Netzanbietern und nicht den Gesamtanbietern als solches. Denn jedes Netz hat schließlich mehrere Subanbieter.
Das ist so, als wenn du sagen würdest, es gäbe im Festnetzbereich keine Anbieter, da ja schließlich der Telekom quasi das gesamte Kupferfernetz gehört und als Alternative bloß Vodafone mit Kabel Deutschland bliebe.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2016)

Es ist eben so, dass wir in Deutschland wesentlich mehr bezahlen müssen, als unsere Nachbarn, für deutlich weniger Leistungen. Ein Hauptproblem ist der mangelnde Wettbewerb bei uns.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Das machst du aber doch nur, um Volumen zu sparen und nicht, weil du dir die Bilder und Videos lieber zu Hause ansehen willst, oder?


Ja klar!


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du sprichst also von den Netzanbietern und nicht den Gesamtanbietern als solches. Denn jedes Netz hat schließlich mehrere Subanbieter.
> Das ist so, als wenn du sagen würdest, es gäbe im Festnetzbereich keine Anbieter, da ja schließlich der Telekom quasi das gesamte Kupferfernetz gehört und als Alternative bloß Vodafone mit Kabel Deutschland bliebe.



So, setzt wird es wohl bald sein, da die Telekom auf Vektoring setzt. Da gibt es dann nur einen Anbieter.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So, setzt wird es wohl bald sein, da die Telekom auf Vektoring setzt. Da gibt es dann nur einen Anbieter.



Dann dürfen die anderen auch mal ein wenig Geld investieren und sich ihr eigenes Netz zusammen schustern.


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Längst überfällig vom falschen Anbieter und selbst für 3 Personen wenn es nicht alle 3 brauchen zu teuer!



Das Argument mit den 3 Personen, das hier mehrfach vorgebracht wurde (nicht von Dir) hinkt IMHO sowieso. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man hier 3 vollwertige Mobilfunkkarten hätte und fröhlich durch die Weltgeschichte surfen und telefonieren kann. Es spielt sich alles unter einer Nummer ab und das ist ne riesige Einschränkung, in Hinblick auf das "3 Personen-Argument" und natürlich so gewollt. Auch würde mich es nicht wundern, wenn so eine Nutzung vertraglich untersagt wäre.


----------



## Ajsmen (5. September 2016)

Wer international viel unterwegs ist und kommt hier voll auf seine Kosten. Für die reine Nutzung im Inland finde ich den Preis übertrieben. 120EUR wären noch IMHO angemessen bzw. vertretbar.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. September 2016)

Ich hoffe auf ein günstiges Gegenangebot von Vodafone.

D1 empfang ist hier eh ne katastrophe...nichtmal edge und nur ein Balken empfangsstärke.

Vodafone volles LTE mit locker 50mbit.



Wäre für 40€ im Monat mit her 100gb volumenflat völlig zufrieden


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dann dürfen die anderen auch mal ein wenig Geld investieren und sich ihr eigenes Netz zusammen schustern.



Dafuer muessten sie erst ein fertiges Netz als Basis bekommen, um erstmal Geld scheffeln zu koennen.

Oder hat die Telekom bei genau Null angefangen?


Verstehe hier deine Aussage nicht. Ich mag eigentlich deine Beitraege.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. September 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dafuer muessten sie erst ein fertiges Netz als Basis bekommen, um erstmal Geld scheffeln zu koennen.
> 
> Oder hat die Telekom bei genau Null angefangen?
> 
> ...



Das sollte viel eher spaßeshalber gemeint sein.  
Aber von einem anfänglichem GSM Netz zu einem am besten abgedecktesten und schnellstem Netz ist es ein weiter Weg.
Um da deine Frage bzgl. der Telekom zu beantworten...

Das erste Mobil bzw in dem Fall GSM Netz startete 1991. 
1992 trat bereits schon die Telekom (damals noch als De.Te.Mobil Deutsche Telekom Mobilfunk GmbH bekannt) aus der deutschen Bundespost hervor und nahm das operative Geschäft für das D1 Netz auf.

Ich bezweifel das in dem einen Jahr so viel am Netzausbau bereits getätigt wurde bzw besonders groß gewesen ist. 
Aber nu gut, um fair zu sein hast du recht wenn man sagt das diejenigen zum Start auch etwas bekommen müssten, um darauf hin aufzubauen.


----------



## riedochs (6. September 2016)

Nur mal zum Vergleich: Wir haben für unseren Irland Urlaub uns bei http://www.three.ie/ eine Prepaid Karte gekauft: 
20 Euro
Unlimited Voice 
Unlimited Text
Unlimited Data (Drosselung bei 60GB)

Jetzt für Spanien:
http://www.movistar.es/particulares/movil/tarifas-moviles/tarjeta-prepago-vive-7
7 Euro für 1,2GB Daten

Selbst 2011 in den USA haben wir für unlimted voice nach Europa, unlimted text und Daten (keine Ahnung mehr wieviel) ca 30 Dollar bezahlt (bei einem Wechselkurs von 1:1,3 bis 1:1,4)

Deutschland ist immer noch zu teuer.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wäre für 40€ im Monat mit her 100gb volumenflat völlig zufrieden



Für 40€ bekommt man selbst stationär nur 15 GB. 

Da müssten die Anbieter schon sehr großzügig sein. Dann ließe sich das LTE aber auch endlich mal anständig nutzen, ohne bei jeder Datei überlegen zu müssen, ob man die jetzt noch runterladen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (6. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für 40€ bekommt man selbst stationär nur 15 GB.


30 GB sind es.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für 40€ bekommt man selbst stationär nur 15 GB.
> 
> Da müssten die Anbieter schon sehr großzügig sein. Dann ließe sich das LTE aber auch endlich mal anständig nutzen, ohne bei jeder Datei überlegen zu müssen, ob man die jetzt noch runterladen kann.


Deshalb ja mini wunsch, nach Produkten die nicht geschaffen werden um die Geldbörsen der doofen deutschen zu vergewaltigen.

Die Telekom ist der mit abstand unseriöseste und dreisteste laden den es gibt


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2016)

Ich habe lange überlegt, gerechnet und mein Nutzungsverhalten analysiert. Ergebnis: gestern habe ich den Tarif gebucht.

Gründe:

- Ich nutze mein Smartphone für's Geschäft, weswegen ich die 19% MwSt. abziehen kann. Dazu noch 10€/Monat Magenta 1 Rabatt. Dadurch ist der Tarif für mich schonmal eine Ecke...ähm..."günstiger".

- Meine Frau und ich machen regelmäßig Urlaub in den USA. Da ist es für mich natürlich klasse, dass ich den XL Tarif im Urlaub weiter nutzen kann, und (als Selbstständiger) unter meiner Nummer erreichbar bin, ohne mit SIM Karten herumfummeln zu müssen. 

- Ich höre auf der Arbeit (wechselnde Arbeitsstätten, kein WLAN) sehr viel Musik und bin ein Fan von Beats 1. Gestern zum Beispiel 5-6 Stunden Beats 1 gestreamt, schon sind 1GB Volumen futsch. Und das war nur ein Tag von 20-24 Arbeitstagen pro Monat. Hinzu kommen dann natürlich noch private Dinge. Zum Beispiel Sky Go Bundesliga mit dem iPad bei uns am Stammtisch in der Kneipe (WLAN zu langsam zum streamen). Kurzum: Mein altes Volumen von 10GB/Monat reicht mir eigentlich nicht mal ansatzweise und ich musste mich gezwungenermaßen immer einschränken.


Das sind meine Hauptgründe. Ja, der Tarif ist sauteuer. Aber für mich lohnt er sich.


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. September 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe lange überlegt, gerechnet und mein Nutzungsverhalten analysiert. Ergebnis: gestern habe ich den Tarif gebucht.
> 
> Gründe:
> 
> ...



Hätte ich an deiner stelle nicht gemacht aber muss jeder selber wissen.

Du wählst für diesen käse mit den 24monaten vertragslaufzeit knapp 5000€ 

Da hätte es für die USA auch nein lokaler prepaid Tarif getan wenn du so oft dort bist und in spätestens 12 Monaten wenn's durch mehr Konkurrenz dann das selbe Angebot für 80€ im Monat gibt beißt dir in den hinteren.

Naja.


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2016)

Und was macht er mit seiner Nummer?


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und was macht er mit seiner Nummer?



Rufumleitung auf seine  prepaid USA karte?

Lol...... finde es lächerlich solche Verträge der Telekom zu unterstützen.

Sobald mein DSL hybrid bei Vodafone verfügbar ist werde ich auch da wechseln


----------



## Cook2211 (8. September 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> finde es lächerlich solche Verträge der Telekom zu unterstützen.



Ganz ehrlich:

Ich finde solche Kommentare lächerlich.
Ich habe laaaaange darauf gewartet, Unlimited Data zu bekommen. Denn ständig mit Speedon aufzustocken ist auf Dauer nervig. Jetzt kann ich streamen so viel ich möchte....endlich!



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Rufumleitung auf seine  prepaid USA karte?



1. Ist es fraglich, ob das kostenlos ist.

2. Steige ich jetzt aus dem Flieger, schalte mein Smartphone ein, hole meinen Mietwagen und nutze das Smartphone so wie es ist als Navi. Ich brauche keine Prepaid Karte mehr, ich muss keine SIM Karten wechseln und keine Rufumleitungen einrichten.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> und in spätestens 12 Monaten wenn's durch mehr Konkurrenz dann das selbe Angebot für 80€ im Monat gibt beißt dir in den hinteren.



Wovon träumst du denn? Ungedrosselte Flatrates der Konkurrenz für 80 € innerhalb der nächste 12 Monate? Im Leben nicht. Die Konkurrenz wird sicherlich nachziehen, aber sie wird sich das genauso ordentlich bezahlen lassen und mit Sicherheit nicht verschenken.
So kostet beispielsweise bei Vodafone im Moment ein Tarif mit 30 GB Volumen 200 € bei 24 Monaten Laufzeit. Was denkst du wird dann wohl eine ungedrosselte Flatrate bei Vodafone kosten?
Bei O2 liegt das Maximum bei 10 GB. Die wiederum kosten genauso viel, wie 10 GB bei der Telekom.
Da frage ich mich doch, wie du zu dem Schluß kommst, dass die Konkurrenz einen solchen Tarif mittelfristig deutlich günstiger anbieten wird?

Mal ganz davon abgesehen würde ich aber sowieso nicht wechseln, da man hier bei uns, was die Netzabdeckung angeht, mit der Telekom am besten fährt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. September 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Ich finde solche Kommentare lächerlich.
> Ich habe laaaaange darauf gewartet, Unlimited Data zu bekommen. Denn ständig mit Speedon aufzustocken ist auf Dauer nervig. Jetzt kann ich streamen und so viel ich möchte....endlich!
> ...



1.Rufumleitung ist in der Regel kostenlos, kostet nur paar Cent wenn du angerufen wirst
2. Navi gibt's genug günstige offline navis....Navigon oder Tom tom z.b fürs Handy. Ansonsten hatte bis jetzt jeder Mietwagen den ich in den USA hatte (und das waren viele) egal ob Sixt oder Avis immer ein naiv auch ohne zubuchung.
3. Dein aktueller vergleich mit den 200€ für 30gb bei Vodafone hinkt. Bis vor kurzen, hat man bei der Telekom noch 100€ für 10gb gezahlt.... und macht man immer noch. Der Tarif unlimitted mit 200€ ist neu, Vodafone und Co werden nachziehen...... für günstigere preise.... und ich denke es wird keine 12monate dauern bis das passiert.


Wenn es für dich okay ist so viel Geld jeden Monat zu investieren ist das dein ding und absolut okay.

Ich sage lediglich das man mit einer vor Ort karte in den USA bspw für paar eure schon genug Volumen für Dienstreisen hat, man mit rufumleitujg auch für kunden ohne Mehrkosten für den kunden erreichbar ist und das imo 200€ pro Monat abzocken sind.
Sieht halt jeder anders.

Das Geld würde ich lieber sparen, in ne schönere Wohnung investieren oder was weiß ich..... aber nicht für so nein käse wie inklusivvolumen


----------



## Cook2211 (8. September 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 1.Rufumleitung ist in der Regel kostenlos, kostet nur paar Cent wenn du angerufen wirst
> 2. Navi gibt's genug günstige offline navis....Navigon oder Tom tom z.b fürs Handy. Ansonsten hatte bis jetzt jeder Mietwagen den ich in den USA hatte (und das waren viele) egal ob Sixt oder Avis immer ein naiv auch ohne zubuchung.



1. Offline Navis habe ich schon probiert und die sind Mist.
2. Kosten Navis in Mietwagen in den USA immer extra.
3. Sind diese Navis genauso Mist. An der Westcoast ist das iPhone der zuverlässigste Lotse. Das weiß ich aus Erfahrung.
4. Würde ich das gerne so machen, wie ich es möchte. Ist ja schließlich mein Urlaub.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 1.
> 3. Dein aktueller vergleich mit den 200€ für 30gb bei Vodafone hinkt. Bis vor kurzen, hat man bei der Telekom noch 100€ für 10gb gezahlt.... und macht man immer noch



Das ist falsch. Du solltest dich schon über die Tarife informieren, bevor postest. Der Tarif L+ mit 10 GB kostet schon ewig um die 70 €

MagentaMobil Tarife | Telekom

Teurer war und ist der L+ PREMIUM, weil man in dem Tarif alle 12 Monate ein neues Phone bekommt.

Und nein, mein Vergleich hinkt keineswegs. Was die "großen" Tarife mit viel Volumen angeht, tun sich die drei großen Anbieter (T, Vod, O2) preislich so gut wie gar nichts.
Das kann jeder bei den Anbietern gerne selber überprüfen.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das Geld würde ich lieber sparen, in ne schönere Wohnung investieren oder was weiß ich..... aber nicht für so nein käse wie inklusivvolumen



Ich gebe mein Geld für viele schöne Dinge aus. Dieser Tarif wiederum ist ein Luxus, den ich mir von meinem erarbeiteten Geld gönne. Und ich verzichte dafür auf nichts. Der zählt einfach zu den laufenden betrieblichen Kosten.


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. September 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> 1. Offline Navis habe ich schon probiert und die sind Mist.
> 2. Kosten Navis in Mietwagen in den USA immer extra.
> 3. Sind diese Navis genauso Mist. An der Westcoast ist das iPhone der zuverlässigste Lotse. Das weiß ich aus Erfahrung.
> 4. Würde ich das gerne so machen, wie ich es möchte. Ist ja schließlich mein Urlaub.
> ...



Wie gesagt, muss jeder für sich persönlich entscheiden.
Die 200€ über hätte ich auch und mich würde das unlimitierte Volumen auch reizen (auch für die USA da ich dort ebenfalls oft auf diesntreise bin) aber der bittere Beigeschmack das die Telekom hier kräftig abzockt bleibt einfach


----------



## Cook2211 (8. September 2016)

Sagen wir so: Mobilfunk ist in Deutschland im Allgemeinen zu teuer, zumindest was hohe Datenvolumen angeht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. September 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so: Mobilfunk ist in Deutschland im Allgemeinen zu teuer, zumindest was hohe Datenvolumen angeht.



Das ist korrekt.

Die deutschen werden hier ordentlich abgezockt.

Wenn ich allein an die 32kbit Drosselung mach datenverbrauch denke.... ist ja bei Vodafone so, oder die Abrechnung nach 4 Wochen und nicht mehr Monat pro Monat was in einem 13. Rechnungsmonat resultiert....... die gesamte Mobilfunk und telekomunikationsindustrie in Deutschland ist abzocke auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## EmoJack (9. September 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt.
> 
> Die deutschen werden hier ordentlich abgezockt.
> 
> Wenn ich allein an die 32kbit Drosselung mach datenverbrauch denke.... ist ja bei Vodafone so, oder die Abrechnung nach 4 Wochen und nicht mehr Monat pro Monat was in einem 13. Rechnungsmonat resultiert....... die gesamte Mobilfunk und telekomunikationsindustrie in Deutschland ist abzocke auf höchstem Niveau.



Gab es hier nicht kürzlich ein Gerichtsurteil, das bei einer solchen Drosselung keine "Flatrate" mehr angeboten werden darf, da faktisch diese Drosselung einer Abschaltung gleichkommt?
Dachte da mal was aufgeschnappt zu haben.

Und ist ja auch so: bei dieser Geschwindigkeit kann ich vielleicht nen kurzen Text in Whatsapp senden, aber jegliche Internetseiten laufen in einern Browsertimeout bei dieser Geschwindigkeit. Und das dann als Datenflat zu verkaufen ist schlicht und ergreifend gelogen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. September 2016)

EmoJack schrieb:


> Gab es hier nicht kürzlich ein Gerichtsurteil, das bei einer solchen Drosselung keine "Flatrate" mehr angeboten werden darf, da faktisch diese Drosselung einer Abschaltung gleichkommt?
> Dachte da mal was aufgeschnappt zu haben.
> 
> Und ist ja auch so: bei dieser Geschwindigkeit kann ich vielleicht nen kurzen Text in Whatsapp senden, aber jegliche Internetseiten laufen in einern Browsertimeout bei dieser Geschwindigkeit. Und das dann als Datenflat zu verkaufen ist schlicht und ergreifend gelogen.



Wenn du dir bei Vodafone das kleingedruckte auf ihrer Homepage zu ihren Verträgen ansieht wirst du die 32kbit finden 

Das man damit langsamer surft als im Jahr 1994(!)
Also vor ca. 22(!) Jahren :rofl:


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. September 2016)

Vodafone ist eh der reinste Verbrecherverein ! Keine Ahnung warum die immer noch existieren und Kunden/Opfer haben.


----------



## EmoJack (9. September 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn du dir bei Vodafone das kleingedruckte auf ihrer Homepage zu ihren Verträgen ansieht wirst du die 32kbit finden
> 
> Das man damit langsamer surft als im Jahr 1994(!)
> Also vor ca. 22(!) Jahren :rofl:



Jaja, dass das gängige Praxis ist weiß ich schon. Aber ich dachte gehört zu haben, man dürfe da schon jetzt oder demnächst nicht mehr in der Werbung das Wort Flatrate benutzen. Aber merken tu ich davon eben noch nichts...


----------



## royaldoom3 (9. September 2016)

32 kbit/s bei Vodafone?? Kann ja bei der Tcom schon mit 64 kbit/s nichts mehr mit anfangen und dann bei VF nochmal die Hälfte langsamer  Ich finde man sollte evt auf wenigstens 256 oder 512 kbit/s aufstocken damit man wenigstens Spotify mit nieriger Quali hören kann oder wenigstens Internetseiten etwas schneller darzustellen


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2016)

Wären die Seiten nicht mit Bloatware voll, dann würden auch 32kbit/s ausreichen.


----------



## MaxRink (9. September 2016)

gibt auch noch 16kbit drosseln im O2 Netz -.-


----------



## Luigi92 (9. September 2016)

wird das nicht auf 32 kbit gedrosselt?


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wären die Seiten nicht mit Bloatware voll, dann würden auch 32kbit/s ausreichen.



Du willst mir also sagen, das 32kbit reicht.

32kbit/s ~ 4kbyte/s ~ 0,004 MB\s


Das bedeutet, wenn ich einen 5MB Videoclip, den ich grade mit meinem Handy aufgenommen habe, an meine Familie sende, benötige ich dafür ca. 20 Minuten  (selbstredend bricht der Versand sowieso ab, weil WhatsApp damit gar nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß arbeiten kann)
Man kann damit praktisch und nachweislich kein Facebook mehr nutzen, kaum noch Homepages (selbst das Öffnen von Google.de wird zur Geduldsprobe) und du kommst wirklich noch her und verteidigt diese Praxis und gibst den bösen Homepages die Schuld 

Ich konnte bereits vor 20 Jahren schneller surfen als mit 32kbit  
Nennst du das wirklich akzeptablen Fortschritt?


Wir haben Internetgeschwindigkeiten auf dem Handy von 150Mbit und du findest tatsächlich eine Verlangsamung um das 4600xFache(!) als okay? 

Willst du uns veralbern?
Wir wissen das du steht's um die Verteidigung der Mobilfunk Anbieter bemüht bist, aber das geht nun echt zu weit


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2016)

Lese was du willst...


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Lese was du willst...



Ich lese was du geschrieben hast..... von wollen kann keine rede sein :coolface:


----------



## iGameKudan (9. September 2016)

Ich war mit Vodafone bisher eigentlich recht zufrieden - habe bei denen im Februar 2015 einen LTE-Datentarif (Data Go L für junge Leute) abgeschlossen. 
Mit LTE-Mobilrouter und 6GB Volumen für 30,49... Leider ist das mittlerweile nicht mehr so pralle, Anfang 2015 aber ein echt gutes Angebot. 

Ich hätte meinen Vertrag bei denen ja sogar verlängert, nur ist es leider nicht möglich, von einem LTE-Datentarif auf einen Tarif mit Smartphone zu wechseln (Wieso? ). Nur auf einen Tarif mit Tablet - und ich habe kein Interesse, mein Surface Pro 2 zu ersetzen. 

Und weil die Leute in dem Laden wo ich den Vertrag mal abgeschlossen hatte relativ unfreundlich (die haben sich nicht mal bemüht, mir eine Problemlösung zu unterbreiten, die nicht fünf Monate mit zwei Verträgen hieß...) und merkwürdig waren, habe ich heute die Kündigung eingereicht. Bei den Vodafone-Preisen erwarte ich einen besseren Service... 

o2 bietet mir da mehr (das neue iPhone 7 bekommt man da mit 128 GB Speicher und 8GB Volumen für 67,49€ + 39€ Einmalzahlung, bei Vodafone wollen die für das 32GB-Modell und 8GB Volumen 59,99€ und satte 200€ Zuzahlung! - in beiden Tarifen ist eine Allnet-Flat integriert)  für weniger und das meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach bessere Netz. Mal sehen, vielleicht belohne ich den anderen Laden über den ich den Vertrag dann gekündigt hatte wegen der Hilfsbereitschaft ja doch noch...


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich lese was du geschrieben hast..... von wollen kann keine rede sein :coolface:


Nein, da Videos keine Webseiten sind.



> Man kann damit praktisch und nachweislich kein Facebook mehr nutzen, kaum noch Homepages (selbst das Öffnen von Google.de wird zur Geduldsprobe) und du kommst wirklich noch her und verteidigt diese Praxis und gibst den bösen Homepages die Schuld


Ja, da zB blog.fefe.de ohne Probleme trotz Drosselung lädt. Mag ein sehr extremes Beispiel sein, aber verdeutlicht das die Webseiten ihre Seiten unnötig viel aufblähen und damit dein Datenvolumen unnötig verbrauchen.
Und ich kann nichts dafür das du nach Social Media (und dem Internet) süchtig bist und nicht mal ein bisschen Zeit ohne auskommst. Und die Webseiten programmieren sind Schuld wenn sie solche Fälle nicht berücksichtigen.



> Wir haben Internetgeschwindigkeiten auf dem Handy von 150Mbit und du findest tatsächlich eine Verlangsamung um das 4600xFache(!) als okay?


Du vielleicht, ich habe zu Hause nur  16 Mbit/s und das reicht für 100% der Fälle aus.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, da Videos keine Webseiten sind.
> 
> 
> Ja, da zB blog.fefe.de ohne Probleme trotz Drosselung lädt. Mag ein sehr extremes Beispiel sein, aber verdeutlicht das die Webseiten ihre Seiten unnötig viel aufblähen und damit dein Datenvolumen unnötig verbrauchen.
> Und ich kann nichts dafür das du nach Social Media (und dem Internet) süchtig bist und nicht mal ein bisschen Zeit ohne auskommst.


Wenn du sagst 32kbit reichen wenn die Bloatseiten nicht wären, dann sagst du nichts anderes als das es dann eben reicht.
Und dazu zählen WhatsApp, surfen, Musikstreaming und Facebook genauso wie Bloatseiten.

Du siehst also, wenn die Bloatzeiten nicht wären, würde trotzdem nicht reich, weil WhatsApp, Facebook, YouTube eben damit nicht funktionieren.


Wissen die Hersteller ganz genau und zwingen mit dieser absurd niedrigen rate zum Erwerb teurer Speed-on Funktionen.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. September 2016)

Dank guter Cache- und Komprimierungsfunktionen ist das Internet tatsächlich sogar noch halbwegs benutzbar. 
Zwar extrem langsam, aber für den Notfall gehts noch. 

Das überhaupt um das 4600-fache gedrosselt wird, ist natürlich eine Schweinerei. Das sowas erlaubt ist... Da wundern sich die Anbieter, wieso sich die Nutzer am liebsten die billigen Tarifen aus dem Ausland nutzen würden.


----------



## Icedaft (9. September 2016)

Lächelt innerlich und wünscht sich, die Jüngeren hätten noch die Zeiten des 28k-Modems miterlebt...


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. September 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dank guter Cache- und Komprimierungsfunktionen ist das Internet tatsächlich sogar noch halbwegs benutzbar.
> Zwar extrem langsam, aber für den Notfall gehts noch.
> 
> Das überhaupt um das 4600-fache gedrosselt wird, ist natürlich eine Schweinerei. Das sowas erlaubt ist... Da wundern sich die Anbieter, wieso sich die Nutzer am liebsten die billigen Tarifen aus dem Ausland nutzen würden.



Dito, sobald so was möglich sein wird bin ich weg von deutschen Anbietern.... alleine schon aus Bess weil die mich jahrelang verscheissert und ausgenommen haben 
Irgendwann kommt die Retouren kutsche.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Lächelt innerlich und wünscht sich, die jüngeren hätten noch die Zeiten des 28k-Modems miterlebt...



Hab ich...... und war zu dem Zeitpunkt damals erträglicher..... weil's Internet für diese art von Geschwindigkeit optimiert war.
Heute ist das halt nix mehr


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2016)

Naja, "optimiert" kann man es auch nennen. Oder: Außer Texten und blinkenden Gifs gabs halt nicht viel.  Trotzdem fand ich es damals aufregend.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn du sagst 32kbit reichen wenn die Bloatseiten nicht wären, dann sagst du nichts anderes als das es dann eben reicht.
> Und dazu zählen WhatsApp, surfen, Musikstreaming und Facebook genauso wie Bloatseiten.


Abgesehen von WA ist davon alles irrelevant.



> Du siehst also, wenn die Bloatzeiten nicht wären, würde trotzdem nicht reich, weil WhatsApp, Facebook, YouTube eben damit nicht funktionieren.


WA funktioniert damit ohne Probleme.
Und ich sprach von Webseiten und nicht von Videos.




Icedaft schrieb:


> Lächelt innerlich und wünscht sich, die Jüngeren hätten noch die Zeiten des 28k-Modems miterlebt...


Ich kenne zumindest ISDN, aber ich weiß nicht wie schnell das war.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich kenne zumindest ISDN, aber ich weiß nicht wie schnell das war.


Jenachdem ob man eine Kanalbündelung genutzt hatte hatte man 64 oder 128 Kbit/s zur Verfügung.
Ich kenne zwar auch kein 56k-Modem mehr, allerdings eben einen gebündelten ISDN-Anschluss, den ich mir mit 6 Leuten mal teilen musste. 

Und WhatsApp funktioniert mit den gedrosselten Geschwindigkeiten nicht mehr. Weder mit 64 noch 32... Text ja, aber Sprachnachrichten, Bilder und Videos werden schon zur Unmöglichkeit. Facebook fällt im Grunde auch flach und YouTube sowieso. Kein Musikstreaming, kein Instagram, kein Snapchat... 

Ich bin echt froh, in der Berufsschule das Privileg eines WLAN-Zugangs genießen zu dürfen, sonst käme ich mit meinen 6 GB nicht wirklich klar.


----------



## Eckism (9. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Lächelt innerlich und wünscht sich, die Jüngeren hätten noch die Zeiten des 28k-Modems miterlebt...



Hauptsächlich die Töne beim Einwählen, wenn sich das Moden nach 10 Versuchen endlich mal richtig eingewählt hat.
Zu der Zeit war es noch so, das es schneller ging, auf ne PC Zeitung mit Treiber auf CD zu warten als einfach flott zu downloaden...oder man hat seinen 16 MB USB Stick genommen und ist so lange zu Kumpels hin und hergewatschelt, bis man alles hatten.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. September 2016)

Ich stamme zwar indirekt aus der Zeit, hab aber ISDN noch mit erlebt.

Man, dieses Geräusch werd ich niemals vergessen.
Klar, gutes Internet kam relativ schnell dann, war zu dem Zeitpunkt ja auch schon 6 oder 7.
Aber man ist trotzdem zu Freunden und hat sich Sachen schnell auffe CD oder aufn USB Stick. Selbst Heute ist das noch so.
Und meine Kinder werden auch keine Konsole kriegen


----------



## EmoJack (10. September 2016)

Und immer wenn die neuen PC Zeitungen raus waren die ellenlange Liste an Patches lesen, ob was wichtiges dabei war... Hach ja.. waren das noch (nervige) Zeiten. Dann kam Ultima Online daher und hat Papa's Zorn über die Internetrechnung über mich gebracht!
Oder der Moment, als wir das erste mal eingewählt haben, die ganze Familie davor saß und mein Vater dann meinte "Ähmm... kennt einer von euch ne Internetseite?" Und wir uns alle nur blöd angeschaut haben, weil keiner wusste was genau man jetzt tut, wenn man dieses "Internet" hat 

Aber zurück zur Drosselung: Klar, damals waren 56k voll ok, und der Seitenaufbau hat wahrscheinlich etwa so lang gedauert wie heute mit ner 2.000 kbit Leitung, einfach weil das Webseitendesign mit der Infrastruktur gewachsen ist. Damit ist das für mich kein Argument, warum 64kbit heute als Drosselung ok seien.


----------



## Eckism (10. September 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich stamme zwar indirekt aus der Zeit, hab aber ISDN noch mit erlebt.
> 
> Man, dieses Geräusch werd ich niemals vergessen.
> Klar, gutes Internet kam relativ schnell dann, war zu dem Zeitpunkt ja auch schon 6 oder 7.
> ...



Früher war das schnell, heute wohl eher in Jahren gerechnet...mit USB 1.0, 4x Schreiben um dann festzustellen, geht net, also nochmal brennen...nachdem die Rechner nach mindestens 3 Minuten Hochfahren überhaupt erstmal nutzbar waren.



EmoJack schrieb:


> Aber zurück zur Drosselung: Klar, damals waren  56k voll ok, und der Seitenaufbau hat wahrscheinlich etwa so lang  gedauert wie heute mit ner 2.000 kbit Leitung, einfach weil das  Webseitendesign mit der Infrastruktur gewachsen ist. Damit ist das für  mich kein Argument, warum 64kbit heute als Drosselung ok seien.



Man sollte dabei aber immer dran denken, das man das bekommt, was man kauft. Man ist sich also im klaren, das gedrosselt wird. Außerdem ist das Grundprinzip eines Handys durch mobiles Internetdrosseln in keinster weise beeinträchtigt. Wer halt immer und überall seine Video usw. aus'n Internet saugen will, muss halt ordentlich bezahlen...meine 2 GB im Monat würden für mindesten 1,5 Jahre halten...


----------



## EmoJack (10. September 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Grundprinzip eines Handys durch mobiles Internetdrosseln in keinster weise beeinträchtigt. Wer halt immer und überall seine Video usw. aus'n Internet saugen will, muss halt ordentlich bezahlen...meine 2 GB im Monat würden für mindesten 1,5 Jahre halten...



Handy ja... Smartphone nein 
Und wenn ich einen Vertrag abschließe, der mir "Flatrate surfen in LTE Geschwindigkeit" verspricht, dann will ich eben keinen reinen Handyvertrag, sondern einen Smartphone Vertrag. Und Grundsätzlich ist man sich zwar im klaren darüber, das (fast) alle "Flatrate" Tarife reine Lügen sind, aber das macht's ja nun doch nicht besser.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Grundprinzip eines Handys durch mobiles Internetdrosseln in keinster weise beeinträchtigt. Wer halt immer und überall seine Video usw. aus'n Internet saugen will, muss halt ordentlich bezahlen...



Sorry, aber das ist im Jahre 2016 einfach Bullshit. 90% der Funktionalität eines modernen Handys wäre ohne Internetzugang nicht mehr gegeben, heute wird ALLES miteinander vernetzt.


----------



## sp01 (11. September 2016)

Noch zu teuer, zumal denke ich der Großteil nur einen Bruchteil  - vor allem das unlimit INet genügen würde, aber s geht in die richtige Richtung.
bin gerade selber bei denen und hab zB Allnet flat, SMS flat, 750LTE INet Flat, HotSpot flat für rund 50€. Ist aber aus heutiger Sicht den noch zu teuer.


----------



## Eckism (11. September 2016)

EmoJack schrieb:


> Handy ja... Smartphone nein
> Und wenn ich einen Vertrag abschließe, der mir "Flatrate surfen in LTE Geschwindigkeit" verspricht, dann will ich eben keinen reinen Handyvertrag, sondern einen Smartphone Vertrag. Und Grundsätzlich ist man sich zwar im klaren darüber, das (fast) alle "Flatrate" Tarife reine Lügen sind, aber das macht's ja nun doch nicht besser.



Das die Flatrateverträge Lügenverträge sind, steht außer frage, aberman weiß ja, wieviel man verbrauchen kann, bis gedrosselt wird...also muss man damit Haushalten und sich das lustige Katzvideo halt erst Zuhause mit WLan runterladen oder Musik nicht direkt aus'n mobilen Internet hören sondern einfach mal den Speicher benutzen und halt die Musik Zuhause im WLan runterladen. Das kann ja nun nicht das unlösbarste Problem der Welt darstellen, die Drosselung zu umgehen.
Ich seh's aber bei meinem Bruder, da wird das Volumen sinnlos runtergerappelt, weil 20 Leuten unbedingt nen Youtubevideo zeigen muss...das kann man logischerweise nicht, wenn das Video einmal geladen ist....NEEEEEEIN, dazwischen wird was anderes gedillert und man lädt das Video halt 20 mal...geht mit LTE ja Pfeilschnell...nur hat er mitte des Monats kein Volumen mehr...etwas Hirmschmalz sollte man schon benutzen, dann reicht normalerweise die "Flatrate".

Ich hab 2 GB fest, 2 GB kann ich für 5 € dazubuchen und wenn alle Stricke reißen kann ich noch nen 1 "Notfall" GB für günstige^^ 9,99€ dazubuchen.


----------



## cryon1c (11. September 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das die Flatrateverträge Lügenverträge sind, steht außer frage, aberman weiß ja, wieviel man verbrauchen kann, bis gedrosselt wird...also muss man damit Haushalten und sich das lustige Katzvideo halt erst Zuhause mit WLan runterladen oder Musik nicht direkt aus'n mobilen Internet hören sondern einfach mal den Speicher benutzen und halt die Musik Zuhause im WLan runterladen. Das kann ja nun nicht das unlösbarste Problem der Welt darstellen, die Drosselung zu umgehen.
> Ich seh's aber bei meinem Bruder, da wird das Volumen sinnlos runtergerappelt, weil 20 Leuten unbedingt nen Youtubevideo zeigen muss...das kann man logischerweise nicht, wenn das Video einmal geladen ist....NEEEEEEIN, dazwischen wird was anderes gedillert und man lädt das Video halt 20 mal...geht mit LTE ja Pfeilschnell...nur hat er mitte des Monats kein Volumen mehr...etwas Hirmschmalz sollte man schon benutzen, dann reicht normalerweise die "Flatrate".
> 
> Ich hab 2 GB fest, 2 GB kann ich für 5 € dazubuchen und wenn alle Stricke reißen kann ich noch nen 1 "Notfall" GB für günstige^^ 9,99€ dazubuchen.



Na so nicht. Flatrate muss eine Flatrate sein. Andere Länder (mit weit schlimmerer Infrastruktur und deutlich weniger Kapital) zeigen ja das es geht. 
Ich hab nix dagegen eine an unsere Verdienste angepasste Tarifstruktur, ich muss unlimited LTE net für 10-15€ haben wie die Russen. Aber 20x mehr als andere verlangen?  Pfuj teufel!
Und die sollen endlich lernen, modulare Verträge anzubieten.
Ich will z.B. keine SMS-Flat, ich will auch keine Laberflat, ich will eine LTE-Flatrate (ne echte) und 1000min/SMS (das reicht mehr als locker). Den Rest können die sich dahin schieben, wo die Sonne nie scheint und ich will nur das bezahlen was ich brauche, nicht das was mir der Anbieter andrehen will.

Generell sind für mich aktuell 20GB zu wenig.  Ich verzichte auf mobiles Internet deswegen oder renne nach 1-2 Tagen gedrosselt rum - who cares, Navi funzt und wenns dringend ist, buch ich was dazu.
Aber das normale arbeiten (z.B. mobiles Livestreaming! Hallo Periscope, Hallo Facebook Live, Hallo streamen vom Laptop aus der Pampa, in der Natur - die Kiste hält ja 5h, warum nicht an den See setzen und Spaß haben?!) - das geht nicht. Da wird man arm. Es kostet mich zwar Zeit und Geld, aber würde ich  diese Flatrate haben, wäre das auch zu teuer.


----------



## Eckism (11. September 2016)

Modularer Aufbau wäre ja nun das beste für alle...SMS brauch ich zB. auch net.

Wenn du mitten in der Pampa bist, genieße die Natur als ständig das Elektrospielzeug in der Hand zu haben, ansonsten kannste dich ja auch Zuhause ans offene Fenster hocken und WLan genießen.

Am See sitzen und das Laptop in der Hand...das sind so Bilder, die ich nicht wirklich kapiere...so alt bin ich doch nun auch mit meinen 34 noch net...


----------



## cryon1c (11. September 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Modularer Aufbau wäre ja nun das beste für alle...SMS brauch ich zB. auch net.
> 
> Wenn du mitten in der Pampa bist, genieße die Natur als ständig das Elektrospielzeug in der Hand zu haben, ansonsten kannste dich ja auch Zuhause ans offene Fenster hocken und WLan genießen.
> 
> Am See sitzen und das Laptop in der Hand...das sind so Bilder, die ich nicht wirklich kapiere...so alt bin ich doch nun auch mit meinen 34 noch net...



Du hast das nicht verstanden. Wenn ich nen geplanten Livestream habe, bin ich aktuell an meine Wohung gebunden. Klar, da steht alles was ich haben will für livestreaming - fetter PC, 2 dicke Leitungen, Licht, alles. 
Hätte ich die Möglichkeit das aus dem Cafe am See zu machen (die erlauben das hier, hab schon Videos da gedreht), welches nur 15min entfernt ist - ich würde es tun. Was gibt es besseres als seine Arbeitszeit bei geilem Wetter draussen zu verbringen, bei nem kalten Getränk? So muss ich nachmittags in der Wohung sitzen und schwitzen. 
Ich will halt überall die Möglichkeit haben, normal zu arbeiten. Egal ob ich dabei 4K Videos zum editieren bekomme (RAW Material versteht sich, denkt mal nach wie schwer das ist) oder selbst was hochladen mag. Oder wenn ich für 1h im Zug sitzen muss, einfach mal UHD Livestreams guggen.

Ja, ich bin einer dieser Poweruser die jede Leitung trockensaugen können bei Bedarf. Und ich brauche das auch für meine Arbeit. Sehe es aber nicht ein, dafür 20x mehr zu bezahlen als meine Kollegen die nur 6 Flugstunden entfernt leben. Zumal die Technologie dieselbe ist.


----------



## Eckism (11. September 2016)

Wenn du's beruflich brauchst, gönn's Dir doch einfach, kannste steuerlich geltend machen.

Entweder du hast schnelles Internet oder das Finanzamt bedankt sich...weg ist die Kohle eh...


----------



## riedochs (21. September 2016)

Mobilfunk ist in Deutschland zu teuer und die Anbieter haben müssen sich auch nicht anstrengen. Hier findet kein Konkurrenzkampf statt. Wir reisen gerne und viel und waren jetzt eine Woche in Spanien. Selbst für die eine Woche lohnt es sich vor Ort eine Prepaid Karte zu kaufen weil die Datenpakete meines Providers (Congstar) viel zu teuer und ein Witz sind. Der Rest von Europa hat uns schon lange abgehängt und die Drosselung bis zur nicht Nutzbarkeit ist der größte Witz.

In Deutschland ist schnelles Internet und mobiles Internet eben noch #Neuland oder in weiter Ferne.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mobilfunk ist in Deutschland zu teuer und die Anbieter haben müssen sich auch nicht anstrengen. Hier findet kein Konkurrenzkampf statt. Wir reisen gerne und viel und waren jetzt eine Woche in Spanien. Selbst für die eine Woche lohnt es sich vor Ort eine Prepaid Karte zu kaufen weil die Datenpakete meines Providers (Congstar) viel zu teuer und ein Witz sind. Der Rest von Europa hat uns schon lange abgehängt und die Drosselung bis zur nicht Nutzbarkeit ist der größte Witz.
> 
> In Deutschland ist schnelles Internet und mobiles Internet eben noch #Neuland oder in weiter Ferne.



ODER du hättest statt Congstar zur Telekom gehen können und hättest im Ausland keine Mehrkosten gehabt.


----------



## cryon1c (21. September 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ODER du hättest statt Congstar zur Telekom gehen können und hättest im Ausland keine Mehrkosten gehabt.



Das ändert nix an dem popeligen Volumen das man bei Tarifen für Normalsterbliche bekommt. Eine Fullflat ist leider aktuell nur für Leute interessant die das nötige Kleingeld dafür opfern können oder müssen (wegen Arbeit z.B.) - für alle anderen bleibt das Ding so interessant wie die neuste OLED-Glotze die nicht mehr ins Wohnzimmer passt


----------



## riedochs (21. September 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ODER du hättest statt Congstar zur Telekom gehen können und hättest im Ausland keine Mehrkosten gehabt.



Ich unterstütze diese Geldschneiderei der deutschen Anbieter nicht. Ich habe in den letzten 3 - 4 Jahren vor Ort selbst bei den Prepaid Tarifen mehr Leistungsumfang für weniger Geld bekommen als in Deutschland für meinen Vertragstarif.

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


riedochs schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Vergleich: Wir haben für unseren Irland Urlaub uns bei 3G & 4G Mobile Phones and Broadband | Three.ie eine Prepaid Karte gekauft:
> 20 Euro
> Unlimited Voice
> Unlimited Text
> ...



Deutschland ist in Europa in Sachen (mobiles) Internet ein Entwicklungsland.


----------



## msimpr (30. Oktober 2016)

Jo

Ich habe in Malaga dieses Jahr mir zwei Orangesimkarten gekauft.

Masmovil ist das Tochterunternehmen. Weil die hier in D so gut funktionieren habe ich mir 2 als Reserve online nachbestellt. Jetzt weiß ich was schnelles Surfen ist: Ohne Datendrossel kann ich mit meinem Tablet Youtubefilme aufzeichnen usw. Nix 32 kb müll usw. Das Internet läuft hier in D per Roaming auch absolut superflüssig.

Link: ADSL, Fibra, telefonia movil, fija y moviles baratos | MASMOVIL

Instagram Whatsapp Stremen alles kein problema. Erst wollte ich mir einen vodafonevertrag gönnen gut dass ich es NICHT! gemacht habe.

Ich bin gespannt wie lange das noch so weitergeht mit der Abzocke. Das sich die jugen Leute dagegen nicht wehren . in D hat mich schon immer gewundert. Meiner Meinung nach lassen sich die Deutschen zu viel gefallen. Was meint Ihr was in Madrid los wäre auf dem Plaza Mayor wenn Rajoy verkünden würde: Wir drosseln jetzt alle Movistar,Orange (Masmovil) Simkarten auf 56 kb.

Und die spanische Jugend würde rebellieren aber mucho!!!

Falls die spanische hier mal nicht funktioniert habe ich mir 2 Prepaidkarten von voadfone aus Holland geholt.

Die bieten sogenannte "maansbundles" an.

Prepaid YOU M maandbundel - Prepaid - Vodafone.nl


----------



## Lotto (30. Oktober 2016)

In anderen Ländern müssen auch keine Milliarden für Mobilfunklizenzen ausgegeben werden. Zudem sind die Einkommensverhältnisse woanders auch andere.
Aber im Prinzip habt ihr schon Recht. Die 1-3GB die hierzulande angeboten werden sind lächerlich.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2016)

msimpr schrieb:


> Masmovil ist das Tochterunternehmen. Weil die hier in D so gut funktionieren habe ich mir 2 als Reserve online nachbestellt. Jetzt weiß ich was schnelles Surfen ist: Ohne Datendrossel kann ich mit meinem Tablet Youtubefilme aufzeichnen usw. Nix 32 kb müll usw. Das Internet läuft hier in D per Roaming auch absolut superflüssig.
> 
> Link: ADSL, Fibra, telefonia movil, fija y moviles baratos | MASMOVIL
> 
> Instagram Whatsapp Stremen alles kein problema. Erst wollte ich mir einen vodafonevertrag gönnen gut dass ich es NICHT! gemacht habe.



Wie viel musst du da denn etwa fürs Roaming zahlen? Das ist ja noch nicht abgeschafft.


----------



## msimpr (1. November 2016)

Roaming – MASMOVIL

Allerdings surfe ich auch mit masmovil gratis mittlerweile ist das prepaidkonto leer dennoch kann ich surfen


----------



## msimpr (11. Dezember 2016)

Und wewr hat sich diesen Tarif schon geholt?


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Dezember 2016)

msimpr schrieb:


> Und wewr hat sich diesen Tarif schon geholt?



ich hatte kurz überlegt und hätte auch zugeschlagen um damit endlich schnelles internet in mein elternhaus im heimatdorf zu bringen.

allerdings hane ich dort mit d1 und d2  miesen empfang.
tmobile lte garnicht, umts auch nicht, edge mit einem balken am handy praktisch auch nicht.
vodafone mit umts immerhin 4 mbit.....

wie gesagt: hätte zugeschlagen, aber der empfang ist in der heimat zu mies.

werde jetzt warten bis es bei vodafone einen unlimitierten volumenvertrag gibt für max. 100€, dann schlaf och zu um die aktuelle 2mbit leitung auf 4mbit anzuheben.

trauriges imterner-deutschland


----------



## msimpr (11. Dezember 2016)

Tja in D wird man immernoch für vieles kräftig zur Kasse gebeten..


----------



## Defenz0r (11. Dezember 2016)

Mit maximalem Aufwand ist aber viel moeglich xD
Sofern du bereit bist auf das Dach zu klettern und eine starke outdoor LTE Antenne anbringst.


----------



## msimpr (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe meine MASMOVIL und eine Vodafone-NL Karte.

Die vodafone werde ich Mittwoch nach Frankreich mitnehmen und dort weiter gratis surfen.

Wer dem Niederländischen mächtig ist kann es hier nachlesen

ik heb gratis internet, geen abo, geen geld op prepaid - GSM Helpdesk


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Dezember 2016)

@wara .....   

du musst aber auch echt am Ende der Welt leben.  Deutschland hat eine LTE Abdeckung von 95% oder so ...


----------



## msimpr (11. Dezember 2016)

Das glaube ich nicht.

Ich habe lange an der NL-Grenze gelebt und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass D schon so weit ist wie NL.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Dezember 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @wara .....
> 
> du musst aber auch echt am Ende der Welt leben.  Deutschland hat eine LTE Abdeckung von 95% oder so ...



nein, ein ganz normales dorf mit 700 einwohnern.

nächste stadt mit dsl 16000 ist 3km entfernt, im nachbarort, ebenfalls 3km gobts mittlerweile 50mbot per glasfaser von einem privatversorger.

in meinem dorf ist aber nichts vorgesehen.
thüringen ist eben bergig und wenn man in einem kleinen tal wohnt hat man schon meinen empfang.....ist übrigens nir nen kilometer von der autobahn entfernt.....

laut telekom lte karte übrigens bis zu 50mbit lte......lol.......
soviel zur netzkarte der telekom. hier kommen selbst mit antenne auf dem dach keine 2 mbit an.....und wie gesagt, ohne antenne nichmal umts....maximal edge....und zwar ausserhalb von gebäuden. in den dörfern im haus gibts praktisch garkeinen empfang.


----------



## Eckism (11. Dezember 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @wara .....
> 
> du musst aber auch echt am Ende der Welt leben.  Deutschland hat eine LTE Abdeckung von 95% oder so ...



95% von was...von Berlin...oder so.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Dezember 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Stryke7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @wara .....
> ...



von Deutschland.  Lies doch mal richtig ... 


Netzausbau | Telekom

Das ist hier die LTE Abdeckung allein vom Telekom Netz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckism (11. Dezember 2016)

Laut meinen Ausagen bin ich auch bestückt, wie'n Pferd...die Wahrheit sieht halt anders aus.

Hab meinem Bekannten gerade ne Nachricht geschrieben, er hat nun LTE in seinem Dorf. Anscheinend hat er noch immer nichtmal Mobilfunkempfang, wie letzte Woche auch und die Jahre davor auch...die Karte kannste in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Dezember 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> von Deutschland.  Lies doch mal richtig ...
> 
> 
> Netzausbau | Telekom
> ...



Wie ich bereits sagte kannst du die Karte in die Tonne kloppen.

Bei mir zu Hause bis angeblich 150mbit und bei 30 ist Schluss. Egal zu welcher Tageszeit.

Und bei mir im Elternhaus angeblich bis zu 50mbit, es kommt aber garkein lte an, maximal Edge Empfang mit 2 Balken, innerhalb von gebäauden sogar oftmals null Empfang.


Du siehst also: diese Karte ist mumpitz


----------



## msimpr (12. Dezember 2016)

Also nur eine marketingaktion


----------



## FTTH (27. Dezember 2016)

Nein, die Karte versucht nur die technischen Gegebenheiten für DAUs zu übersetzen, offensichtlich nicht erfolgreich. Um die komplette Abdeckung zu sehen, muss bis zu 50 Mbit/s *und* bis  zu 150 Mbit/s angeklickt werden.


----------



## Schrotti (27. Dezember 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Laut meinen Ausagen bin ich auch bestückt, wie'n Pferd...die Wahrheit sieht halt anders aus.
> 
> Hab meinem Bekannten gerade ne Nachricht geschrieben, er hat nun LTE in seinem Dorf. Anscheinend hat er noch immer nichtmal Mobilfunkempfang, wie letzte Woche auch und die Jahre davor auch...die Karte kannste in die Tonne kloppen.



Wenn die Telekom LTE anbietet und er bei E-Plus ist dann bringt Ihm das nichts.

Wenn die Telekom sagt das da LTE geht dann geht da auch LTE. Ich bin selbst zur Telekom gegangen weil Vodafone und o2 ******* verbreiten. 

Jetzt habe ich immer Netz.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. Dezember 2016)

FTTH schrieb:


> Nein, die Karte versucht nur die technischen Gegebenheiten für DAUs zu übersetzen, offensichtlich nicht erfolgreich. Um die komplette Abdeckung zu sehen, muss bis zu 50 Mbit/s *und* bis  zu 150 Mbit/s angeklickt werden.



doch, nir marketingaktion, wie in meinen beispielen beschrieben.

@schrotti

nein, wenn die telekom sagt, dass geht, dann heisst das noch lange nichts, sonst hätte ich diesen vertrag hier schon längst gebucht.


----------



## Memphys (29. Dezember 2016)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Wenn die Telekom LTE anbietet und er bei E-Plus ist dann bringt Ihm das nichts.
> 
> Wenn die Telekom sagt das da LTE geht dann geht da auch LTE. Ich bin selbst zur Telekom gegangen weil Vodafone und o2 ******* verbreiten.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich immer Netz.



Der war lustig. Bin ebenfalls zur Telekom gewechselt, weil mir in ALLEN (drei in der Umgebung und ich hab die Hotline genervt) Telekom-Läden in der Nähe versichert wurde, dass bei mir zuhause LTE ankommt und ich deswegen den komischen LTE-DSL-Kombi-Bumms von denen nutzen könne. Tja, zwei Tage vor der Umstellung rief der Telekom-Techniker an, weil es eben nicht geht. So viel zu der tollen Karte, anhand derer wurde mir das nämlich immer versichert 
Die Karte ist reines Wunschdenken... ich meine, selbst in der Metropolregion Ruhr muss man nur drei Minuten von der Innenstadt aus fahren um in Gebiete zu kommen wo man Glück hat Edge zu haben...


----------



## FTTH (29. Dezember 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> doch, nir marketingaktion, wie in meinen beispielen beschrieben.
> 
> @schrotti
> 
> nein, wenn die telekom sagt, dass geht, dann heisst das noch lange nichts, sonst hätte ich diesen vertrag hier schon längst gebucht.


Nein, die Telekom-Karte stimmt meistens, man sollte natürlich wissen, dass das auch vom Endgerät abhängt, je nach Smartphone ist die Empfangsstärke sehr unterschiedlich, dass der Mobilfunknetzbetreiber dann den Empfang mit einem empfangsstarken Gerät angibt, ist ganz normal und kein Betrug, "Marketing" erst recht nicht, denn die Karte kennt kaum einer. Sie ist unter t-map.t-mobile.de abrufbar.



> So viel zu der tollen Karte, anhand derer wurde mir das nämlich immer versichert
> Die Karte ist reines Wunschdenken... ich meine, selbst in der Metropolregion Ruhr muss man nur drei Minuten von der Innenstadt aus fahren um in Gebiete zu kommen wo man Glück hat Edge zu haben...


Die Karte stimmt in der Regel mit der Wirklichkeit überein. Nenn doch mal den Ort im Rhein-Ruhr-Gebiet, von dessen Innenstadt du in drei Minuten in EDGE bist. Indoor gilt nicht. Wenn an dem dich versorgenden LTE-Sender schon viele Hybrid-Kunden hängen, bekommst du trotz Verfügbarkeit kein Hybrid, damit die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu sehr nachgibt, wer das im Laden nicht weiß... eigentlich ist es dann aber auch gar nicht buchbar.
Theoretisch kann du dir das anzeigen lassen, in dem du auf DSL klickst, und dann guckst, ob die Karte an der Adresse schraffiert ist, dann sollte Hybrid gehen. Das ist aber eher ungenau, deshalb Verfügbarkeitsprüfung unter 
DSL, VDSL und LTE Verfügbarkeit | Telekom


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Memphys schrieb:


> Der war lustig. Bin ebenfalls zur Telekom gewechselt, weil mir in ALLEN (drei in der Umgebung und ich hab die Hotline genervt) Telekom-Läden in der Nähe versichert wurde, dass bei mir zuhause LTE ankommt und ich deswegen den komischen LTE-DSL-Kombi-Bumms von denen nutzen könne. Tja, zwei Tage vor der Umstellung rief der Telekom-Techniker an, weil es eben nicht geht. So viel zu der tollen Karte, anhand derer wurde mir das nämlich immer versichert
> Die Karte ist reines Wunschdenken... ich meine, selbst in der Metropolregion Ruhr muss man nur drei Minuten von der Innenstadt aus fahren um in Gebiete zu kommen wo man Glück hat Edge zu haben...


Es geht hier um die reine LTE Verfügbarkeit und nicht um die Verfügbarkeit eines Hybrid Anschlusses!
Sind keine reservierten Zellen für Hybrid verfügbar oder der DSL Anteil ist zu gering, kann kein Hybrid bereitgestellt werden. Das hat aber nix mit der reinen LTE Versorgung vor Ort zu tun! -.-


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Dezember 2016)

FTTH schrieb:


> Nein, die Telekom-Karte stimmt meistens, man sollte natürlich wissen, dass das auch vom Endgerät abhängt, je nach Smartphone ist die Empfangsstärke sehr unterschiedlich, dass der Mobilfunknetzbetreiber dann den Empfang mit einem empfangsstarken Gerät angibt, ist ganz normal und kein Betrug, "Marketing" erst recht nicht, denn die Karte kennt kaum einer. Sie ist unter t-map.t-mobile.de abrufbar.
> 
> Die Karte stimmt in der Regel mit der Wirklichkeit überein. Nenn doch mal den Ort im Rhein-Ruhr-Gebiet, von dessen Innenstadt du in drei Minuten in EDGE bist. Indoor gilt nicht. Wenn an dem dich versorgenden LTE-Sender schon viele Hybrid-Kunden hängen, bekommst du trotz Verfügbarkeit kein Hybrid, damit die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu sehr nachgibt, wer das im Laden nicht weiß... eigentlich ist es dann aber auch gar nicht buchbar.
> Theoretisch kann du dir das anzeigen lassen, in dem du auf DSL klickst, und dann guckst, ob die Karte an der Adresse schraffiert ist, dann sollte Hybrid gehen. Das ist aber eher ungenau, deshalb Verfügbarkeitsprüfung unter
> DSL, VDSL und LTE Verfügbarkeit | Telekom




nein.die.karte stimmt.nicht.

laut karte lte mit bis zu 50mbits.

ich habe weder im, noch ausserhalb des hauses lte empfang. auch keiner aus meiner familie.

weder mit.dam samsung s7, noch mit einem iphone 7.

ich habe sogar eine lte antenne auf dem dach installiert und selbst damit praktisch null empfang.

ich bin kein laie bei dem.thema.
es kommt lediglich nicht das an was die telekom verspricht.
wir liegen in einem tiefen tal, deswegen aich der miese empfang. wenn ich mal 3g bekomme is das ein wurnder, ansonsten praktisch nur edge mit sehr wenig empfangsstaerke.


bitte hoert auf.zu behaupten die.karte der telekom waere akkurat, wenn euch doch user hier versichern dass es nicht so ist.


ich haette laengst den 200€  vertrag gebucht, wenn ich 6mbit bekommen wuerde ueber lte....aber ich krieg ja.nichmal lte.


----------



## Memphys (29. Dezember 2016)

FTTH schrieb:


> Die Karte stimmt in der Regel mit der Wirklichkeit überein. Nenn doch mal den Ort im Rhein-Ruhr-Gebiet, von dessen Innenstadt du in drei Minuten in EDGE bist. Indoor gilt nicht. Wenn an dem dich versorgenden LTE-Sender schon viele Hybrid-Kunden hängen, bekommst du trotz Verfügbarkeit kein Hybrid, damit die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu sehr nachgibt, wer das im Laden nicht weiß... eigentlich ist es dann aber auch gar nicht buchbar.
> Theoretisch kann du dir das anzeigen lassen, in dem du auf DSL klickst, und dann guckst, ob die Karte an der Adresse schraffiert ist, dann sollte Hybrid gehen. Das ist aber eher ungenau, deshalb Verfügbarkeitsprüfung unter
> DSL, VDSL und LTE Verfügbarkeit | Telekom



Witten, meine Heimatstadt.  Innenstadt raus, Ruhrbrücke rüber, anderes Ruhrufer. Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht schreiben, wo ich genau wohne, aber sowohl laut deiner Map als auch der Map für DSL-Hybrid sollte es hier verfügbar sein (sogar mit theoretischen 50MBit/s). Der DSL-Anteil sollte an sich auch stimmen, wir erreichen immerhin 4MBit/s. Das schlimme ist ja, dass sie sich geweigert haben das ganze testweise zu schalten. Hier IST ja LTE von der Telekom, selbst am Handy... mit den überlasteten Zellen könnte sein, aber das hätten sie ja im Laden wissen sollen wenn die Verträge hier "gesperrt" werden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Memphys schrieb:


> Witten, meine Heimatstadt.  Innenstadt raus, Ruhrbrücke rüber, anderes Ruhrufer. Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht schreiben, wo ich genau wohne, aber sowohl laut deiner Map als auch der Map für DSL-Hybrid sollte es hier verfügbar sein (sogar mit theoretischen 50MBit/s). Der DSL-Anteil sollte an sich auch stimmen, wir erreichen immerhin 4MBit/s. Das schlimme ist ja, dass sie sich geweigert haben das ganze testweise zu schalten. Hier IST ja LTE von der Telekom, selbst am Handy... mit den überlasteten Zellen könnte sein, aber das hätten sie ja im Laden wissen sollen wenn die Verträge hier "gesperrt" werden.


Davon ab das es Test Karten mit 2x 5gb a 30 Tage, mit max LTE gibt:
( Data Comfort Free | Telekom ), 
sehen diejenigen im Shop meist bloß die allgemeine Bestandsverfügbarkeit.
Wenn die Datenbank für den Bereich grad nicht aktualisiert wurde, kann so etwas gerade beim Hybrid Anschluss schon vorkommen.
Du weißt doch beispielsweise nicht, wie viele Leute im ähnlichen Zeitraum, im selben Ort, ebenfalls den Tarif bestellt haben.
Sprich event. sind 5 Plätze noch frei, aber 10 bestellen. Gibt's alles.
Endgültig weiß man es daher erst bei Schaltung.
Du kannst das nicht mit einem normal DSL Check vergleichen, wo jeder seine eigene Leitung hat, die direkt gemessen werden kann.

Und was sollen sie dir Testweise schalten, was nicht verfügbar ist?
Sollen sie wegen dir, der ja unbedingt zu 100% wissen möchte ob es geht oder nicht, ein Scheinprodukt verkaufen?
Am Ende und das ist wahrscheinlich klappt nichts und du als Kd kannst dich gar auch noch drauf berufen das man dir ja das so verkauft hätte und die Telekom muss womöglich gar noch eine Anzeige im Kauf nehmen.
Ganz klar das sie dem mit allen Mitteln aus dem Weg gehen.
Wenn dir gesagt wird, es geht nicht und das Ganze auch ausreichend begründet wurde und das wurde es, dann ist es halt so.

Du tust ja gerade so, als ob du seit Monaten auf einen Tarif sitzt, denn du nicht nutzen kannst.
Nein, VOR der Schaltung wurde dir das Ergebnis mitgeteilt.
Warst du zuvor bei einem anderen Anbieter, wird alles automatisch zurück abgewickelt und fertig. Alternativ schaltet man bei dir normal DSL. 

Ist zwar persönlich ärgerlich für dich, dass das Wunschprodukt nun doch nicht verfügbar ist, aber solang alles vor Vertragsbeginn aufgeklärt wurde, ist das völlig legitim. O.o


----------



## msimpr (30. Dezember 2016)

Leute ihr könnt Euch mit einer ausländischen SIM-Karte behelfen.

Das Ganze geht wunderbar.

Three 4G/3G PAYG 24GB Sim Preloaded, UK & Abroad, 2 years, Mobile Broadband Data  | eBay

Man hat dann für immer Ruhe.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Dezember 2016)

msimpr schrieb:


> Leute ihr könnt Euch mit einer ausländischen SIM-Karte behelfen.
> 
> Das Ganze geht wunderbar.
> 
> ...



funktioniert das wirklich?
gints das auch mit unlimitted data? darf dann auch ruhig mehr kosten


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Dezember 2016)

msimpr schrieb:


> Leute ihr könnt Euch mit einer ausländischen SIM-Karte behelfen.
> 
> Das Ganze geht wunderbar.
> 
> ...



funktioniert das wirklich?
gints das auch mit unlimitted data? darf dann auch ruhig mehr kosten 


edit: habe dir mal.eine pn geschickt.
wenn das mit dem roaming so super klappt, waere es super wenn du mal einen.thread eroeffnen wuerdest.und in einer art tutorial auf.diese tolle und legale  alternative hinweist


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2017)

Allerdings sind die Roaminggebühren ja noch nicht abgeschafft. Und wenn kein Netz da ist, nützt auch die Ausländische SIM nichts.


----------



## mobild (27. Februar 2019)

In Spanien,Irland Schweden Dänemark und Frankreich sind überall die Tarife günstiger. Warum holen sich die Leute jetzt keine Karte von dort und nutzen sie einfach in D weiter?


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Februar 2019)

Weil das so einfach eben nicht unbedingt geht (siehe ab "Bedingungen" im Link).

Roaming in der EU: Entgelte, Regelung der angemessenen Nutzung und Preisobergrenzen - Ihr Europa


----------

